# Check engine light



## Bosco1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Can someone help me please? My check engine light has come on at least 3 times in the past year. I think the first time was some sensor, which was fixed. then the starter, then the altenator. It is on again, and the thing that makes me crazy is the car drives differently when the check engine light is on.It is very sluggish each time it has been on. Is this normal? I have to run the computer right away, in fear of something serious being wrong. I have a 97 sentra gxe.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Could be anything from a loose spark plug wire (or dead plug) to a blown vacuum hose. Not really able to help you with the information you gave and being unable to take a look myself. Sorry.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

reason it could be driving differently is that if something is wrong somewhere the ecu triggers the check engine light then goes into "limp home mode". I dont know technical definition of it but thats what i call it  do a scan and see what codes come up


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Ah yes, the LHM... I had a Ford Taurus that would do this when the radiator fluid got too low... and there was a crack in the radiator... so I was limping around town until I got the $$ to fix it.

(Luckily it was in the sumer, and a city car, so I could pull over and dump in some water every 20 miles or so)


----------



## Bosco1 (Jul 24, 2003)

I ran a computer check and it came back as evap system code error 75. I may attempt to swap out the EGR valve and if that doesn't work I'll try the EVAP canister. How does this sound to you guys and do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## Bosco1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Bosco1 said:


> I ran a computer check and it came back as evap system code error 75. I may attempt to swap out the EGR valve and if that doesn't work I'll try the EVAP canister. How does this sound to you guys and do you have any other suggestions?



edit-- error code 0705


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

so...that code means what exactly? ....i'll go ahead and look it up hold on


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

hmm...Mitchell doesn't have a code list


----------



## Bosco1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Says to check for a leak in the evap system. In the Haynes book it suggests to replace the egr solenoid and/or canister. Will try the egr solenoid first, since it's cheaper and see what happens.


----------



## Bolt21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Bosco1 said:


> Says to check for a leak in the evap system. In the Haynes book it suggests to replace the egr solenoid and/or canister. Will try the egr solenoid first, since it's cheaper and see what happens.


Update? I got the same code "0705 EVAP system"


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

bosco1

you dont happen to have any aftermarket parts like a header do you .. i know when i got my obx and then my hotshot header that i throw the evap code all the time because i am not reading the right air to fuel ratio cuz i haven't relocated my ecu and most likely my O2 sensor is fried... but my car still drives pretty normal is safe mode and without the the cel on... other than that, i would try cleaning the egr tubes out cuz it might be reading hydrocarbons


----------

